# Mono vs.Braid



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

bassdisaster said:


> Not really sure your on top of the current line's of braided lines, use a long flouro leader say over 5-6ft (I use 1-1 1/2 the rod length in deep water) the sensitivity is greatly increased and the visibility of the line(flourocarbon)@ the bait reduced to "0" so im curious how that equal's less bites?
> We tournament fishermen have for all practical purposes quit using "mono" altogether, if we do want a nylon/clear leader its always 100% flourocarbon!
> 
> BD


I tournament fish and still use mono
THere's a place and time for every thing

On the jerk bait rod it's still #10 XT
And the Senko and jig rods are all #10 co-ploymer

DS rods I do have one with braid with a leader and one that's all Flour
It all depends on weather for me


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

diztortion said:


> If braid didn't freeze, I'd use it year round.


 

times -infinity.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Braid RULES for fishing frogs and other weedless baits in extreme cover. All other applications, seems like it depends on conditions and type of fishing.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

diztortion said:


> If braid didn't freeze, I'd use it year round.


Al, get yourself some "Loon Outdoors' Stanley's Ice Off Paste" - I slobber up the guides, rollers AND glop a bunch on the spool itself. You know I fish in some "mild stuff" sometimes....LOL!

This poor gal never stood a chance, her lateral line couldn't sense the braid over all that stupid vibration of a Minnow Rap.
:lol:


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah, I've tried it and it helps.

Running a BC, I tend to keep my thumb on the line, which takes it off in about three casts...

I stick to Sufix mono in the cold months.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

diztortion said:


> Yeah, I've tried it and it helps.
> 
> Running a BC, I tend to keep my thumb on the line, which takes it off in about three casts...
> 
> I stick to Sufix mono in the cold months.


AHHHH....
But have you tried this:
Rifle out a cast, them smear on some SIOP on the spool, reel in about 3/4 to half the cast & smear some more.... then another 1/4 cast & slobber up again.... _that way_ your thumb becomes the hoe to the garden.


That picture was Feb. 4th - I think it was _only _in the upper 20's....LOL


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

I've been using braid on all of my poles for about 15 years now. 

I tried the original Spiderwire 15 years ago or so and it sucked. Was strong as h*ll but snarled so easily.

Then I went to Berkley Fireline. Worked very well with a 2.5 : 1 strength/width ratio to mono.
The bad part about Berkley Fireline is the price. It's about $16-$17 for a single spool.

This month I decided to try Spiderwire EZ braid on a couple (spincasting) rods, and so far I'm liking it.
It's stronger than Fireline, half the price (I paid $8 for110yd spool), and so far has handled very well.

I bought one roll of 30lb (8lb diameter for mono) and one of 15lb (4lb diamater) and both work very well.
Will be switching more poles over to it when it's time to re-spool.

It's always nice finding a better product at half the price of what I was using before.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

sfw1960 said:


> Al, get yourself some "Loon Outdoors' Stanley's Ice Off Paste" - I slobber up the guides, rollers AND glop a bunch on the spool itself. You know I fish in some "mild stuff" sometimes....LOL!
> 
> This poor gal never stood a chance, her lateral line couldn't sense the braid over all that stupid vibration of a Minnow Rap.
> :lol:


 
Them Perch aren't the most inteligent fish in the water... drag about anything around and they'll grab it....


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> ...........
> Please try to remember a 10lb fish has a brain smaller than the nail on your little finger as you are trying to out-smart them all with your latest stealth tactics.


I though we had establish the FACT that a fish brain doesn't resemble any kind of NASA research center with a combination of many great minds working toward a common goal.



METTLEFISH said:


> They also have whats called a "Lateral Line"... very effective at detecting movement... they also have eyes... good for detecting things not natural... and ears that hear things not natural. They also have very very very good sense of smell... and braid holds scent... both bad and good. They are very very prone to learning and avoiding things that have been a threat to them. That is why changing from what "everyones'' catching fish on is usually the best idea. It may be a small brain... however it only has to know so much. My numbers of takes dropped markedly when I tried braid(s) years back, however they recovered immediately after changing back to Mono or Floro.... it also is really good for keeping those skin/cartilage hooked fish hooked, it provides a cushin that hinders tearing the hook out.


That brain basically knows it must eat, rest, procreate - rinse and repeat. With in IQ _possibly_ in the single digits, _how_ would a fish "know" what is natural and unnatural?
I would imagine you have _never _caught the same fish twice they are so super-intelligent, being you fish with all your peeps 3 or more times a week - fishing so often you _might have_ run into this rather unusual behavior surely once in all you life's travels!



METTLEFISH said:


> Quite up to date. ........ braid is noisy period .............


OOOOOOOOoooooooohhh...
That would explain when you replace stainless cable on a down rigger with "braid" the 'rigger then becomes strangely silent - the whistle previously heard from a steel cable dragging the weight has magically become only audible fish and sensed by the lateral line of the highly intelligent cold water species and beyond.




METTLEFISH said:


> Them Perch aren't the most inteligent fish in the water... drag about anything around and they'll grab it....


Kind of like a bass, pike, Chinook or steel head then?? Try not to be too contradictory in your posts please.....
Being as intelligent as you _always seem to try_ come off being to all of us here, you should know better than refer to a 10 lb walleye as a perch - and then comment on it's intelligence (in comparison of one of _your_ favorite super stealth, highly intelligent fish species, which BTW you have not disclosed - why is that?) and the fish pictured didn't get to be the size it did by being wreck-less about it's life choices, and maybe even consider getting yourself a spell check program while you're surfing around...
'Jus' sayin' ....
:idea:

Claiming that you are a distant relative of a lure manufacturer or have blood lines from some unsubstantiated "hall of fame" _does not_ by default issue you a ticket to greatness - your online profile listed here shows little about who you are and what you really do for a living.
_* (Care to talk about that at all?)*_
I have become friends with a few popular Top Fuel drag racing pilots and stood at the starting line within 10 feet of 8000 horsepower launching to a 300+ MPH run, does that lend greatness to me and my life's accomplishments? NOPE.
Does that fact that I have eaten countless "Master Angler" award caliber fish with nary a second thought and only have even registered two "Master Angler" awards in fifty-plus years (only at the goading of many people; mostly registrants who frequent the forum on this website) do anything earth shattering?
So, does that lend greatness to me and my life's accomplishments? NOPE.
I have built & repaired several hundred computers for friends, relatives and people I have never met before on the recommendation of other folks; just from the quality of work I do.
Well now,does that lend greatness to me and my life's accomplishments? NOPE.
It has simply added to the experience I have and helped enriched my life as well as others I have shared time spent with.
Being a braggart & one sided about most things in life usually don't lead to very good things in the end.










My friend Ken started this thread speaking of his experience relating to braided line compared to the mono-filament he had slowly been migrating away from, it seems all we've gotten fron your posts is we are wrong for using and preferring braid - and unless we do it "your way" we're doing it all wrong. - even when I was a "pure" mono user - it was usually Golden Stren or XT Solar - I was often quizzed about the fish "seeing" it or being "spooked" from it. I used to joke that it scared them so badly they'd try to hide in my net!
:lol:
A lot of what you have offered has basically resulted in a bit of pot stirring, and us Warm Water Moderators like it when this part (especially) of the forums run smooth and everybody gets along well.
Mike & I are pretty laid back for the most part and deleting posts, handing out strikes and banning people are not on our list of favorite things to be doing "in our spare time"......
Next time you push the reply button, PLEASE - as you are typing a message - think about how it would sound coming to yourself - _if you were on the receiving end _and it will make your posts that much better to read,enjoy and you'll gain a bunch more respect from your peers as they read your words.

Thanks.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

http://fish.dnr.cornell.edu/nyfish/Percidae/percidae.html

Any more questions!..... as for stirring the pot - well sir... you've the golden ladle!...

I Sir, grew up on one of Michigans best inland lakes,(actually a pond) though small. I did nothing but fish.... I have no "favorite" fish to catch, I like to catch them them ALL and have learned many things about predator species... from pursuing their prey. All I stated was that I noticed a marked drop in takes from all I was fishing for when using braid(s), never as you have - did I insult anyone for their beliefes... hey!... I like it when others are using it... I believe I'll catch more fish. 

If you were to read back in time, ice fishing was not a very populatr thing to do, Why you ask!, because the line that was used was not very conducive to catching most fish, Dacron was highly visible, did not lend itself towards a natural looking presentation and fishing ... especially for Panfish was poor at best, then along came Monofilament and there was an explosion of fishing and success while doing so.

As for my Great Grandfather Lou j. Eppinger & my Great Uncle Ed Eppinger, they both hold places in the fresh water fishing hall of fame, you can call the plant @ 313 582 3205 and ask to talk to Cousin Karen Eppinger or her Daughter Jennifer to see if my "claims" are true.

As for what I do, I am a landscape contracter licensed in 3-A & 3-B. I also am the inventor of the Deer Tibia handled fishing rod, Bob Gwizd did an article on it in Booth newspapers, a search may locate it, if not let me know & I'll send you copy! I also hold several U.S. Trademarks, one of which is "ATEBAIT" TM. & I am currently building tools for production.

As for brain size and intelligence... A Deer has a brain much larger than most fishes... yet still runs in front of cars!...

P.S. As you may of noticed, there is much effort going into producing a truly round braid, I wonder why those Co.'s would spend so much $ to do that !


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

Huh ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reihlsportsman (Apr 7, 2005)

Use what you like and what works best for you.......I use both, I like the new sufix braid a lot but only have it on one rod. all the rest have sufix elite on them.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

"Use what you like and what works best for you......"
TRUE.

Thank you for your frank and informative post Mettle.
A perch is a perch - a walleye is a walleye ~ they are related, but NOT the same, both tasty but cousins none the less.
Much better than some; just suggesting to folks "they may not be not doing it right" isn't always fun.
I still use mono on rare occasion, and depending on thermal conditions usually on the ice. Braid can be used for many types of fishing - it seems much of it you have no personal use for - I enjoy when worming or jigging for bass that I can have a huge belly of slack in my line and feel the take in my fingertip without looking at the line what so ever.
Sorry if I ruffled a few feathers - but at least a few board members and myself have now have a better Idea of who you are and what you do for a living.
Why did you choose landscaping over working in the lure business out of curiosity?

_AND.....FWIW_
*YES... I am for real.* 





RAS


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

sfw1960 said:


> _AND.....FWIW_
> *YES... I am for real.*


Gee I wish I could say that, I only post BS, none of wich others should even conaider to be fact OMG
No I dont know about Braded line, never used MONO or Ice fished, or fished bass tournaments, waded rivers for trout, steel and salmon, drifting crawlers thru a tunnel on a chunk of bark to to catch those brookies hiding deep inside, oh wait i mean TODAY!
The gall of some posters here, I wouldent of posted if I had NO knowlege, and neither should any you!

BD


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Carl ~
You're a dang good stick, and I never liked getting beat by you & your partner any more than you liked getting beat by us.
:lol:
You are a multi-species chaser and a good one at that.
Must be you think braid is good stuff....
Hope things are going good with you man....


RAS


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

METTLEFISH said:


> Quite up to date. What about when your using top waters? (Floro sinks) braid is noisy period . It reduced takes per hour by my numbers by about 70%. It has no stretch, yet another reason (lost fish due to skin hooking and tearouts. In-Visibility does NOT fool fish, their lateral line misses NOTHING. Gosh!... I just saw Timmy Horton on a line segment on 'the Bass Pro's''... the only time "he/they" use braid is in the gunge according to him...
> 
> P.S. I fish with a prior a State Champion a lot, like three times a week, I've out fished him on his "braid' so much he's ready to quit the stuff... not to mention the dead end cast's from it digging in and stopping in it's tracks, fortunately it doesn't usually lash from that... just a good ol'mess....
> 
> P.S.S. Like Swaprat says... it has it's place... just very few of em...


I'm not swamp rat w.e. but I do fish alot, I'm thinking the exact opposite of you, MONO has few if any uses anymore in my fishing!
Braided lines will never be the 1 and only line for every application, there will always be methods that its not BEST for, but to say Braided has inferior senitivity I think NOT, end of discussion as far as im concerned!

BD


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

wow did someone hit the time warped button, isn't this a pissing match that happened 10 years ago?

There is at least 5 lines on the market for each techinque it seems now a days. use what ever works for you. Read up on each line and what they are designed for and choose which one might be best for you.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

bassdisaster said:


> I'm not swamp rat w.e. but I do fish alot, I'm thinking the exact opposite of you, MONO has few if any uses anymore in my fishing!
> Braided lines will never be the 1 and only line for every application, there will always be methods that its not BEST for, but to say Braided has inferior senitivity I think NOT, end of discussion as far as im concerned!
> 
> BD


 
When did I say it doesnt have great sensitivity?....it does... and you'll need it with fewer takes from using it!... I just came in off the water... caught some real nice Largemouth (& Northern, but they don't count) on crank baits... never did one ''yank" or "tug" on the take.. in fact they knocked slack into the line and from watching/feeling the loss of weight I jammed em... PERCEPTION.... quite possibly the best tool in yer box!......

Oh... I do some show stuff and help Karen when needed. I chose landscape because I get the winters off....& I like me some Steelhead fishin! and Ice fishin... & Deer, Rabbit & Grouse huntin....


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

raisinrat said:


> wow did someone hit the time warped button, isn't this a pissing match that happened 10 years ago?
> 
> .........


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Not on this end Justin.... I like new stuff, even braid that isn't quite round - except Sufix 832 - that's egg shaped!
:evilsmile


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

raisinrat said:


> wow did someone hit the time warped button, isn't this a pissing match that happened 10 years ago?
> 
> There is at least 5 lines on the market for each techinque it seems now a days. use what ever works for you. Read up on each line and what they are designed for and choose which one might be best for you.


blue part:
sure is the same one lol's to bad some people dont know to give up on it. when yelling at a brick wall the wall always wins.. same with things that act like brick walls even though your right. 


red part:
yep use what every works best for you read up on them it is like mono versus flurocarbon one floats the other does not. and braid verus the two you can see briad but it has awesome reaons to use it so it does have it reasons.

but just got to remember yelling at a brick wall will not help it just makes thing worst casue it don't yell back and it does not move etc etc... so your yelling for nothing or argueing etc....the more it does not resoponed the way you want so best advise just walk away.

any ways wish you guy the best. fish what you want that works for you.


----------

